# And I thought a Manhattan Club rental was expensive....



## northwoodsgal (Feb 26, 2006)

Just noticed this on Extra Vacations.  Wow, what a price!

GTA - DEPOSIT PLUS CASH 
 8836 SINGAPORE, SINGAPORE  6/2  05/06/2006 - 06/03/2006 $3,799.99 

GTA - RENTAL 
 8838 SINGAPORE, SINGAPORE  8/2  05/05/2006 - 06/02/2006 $3,799.99


----------

